# Wanted Musselman 2 speed kit w/ suicide Shifter.



## Rust_Trader (Feb 1, 2012)

Rare, yes I know and hope to find one.


Well looking to buy a musselman 2 speed kit with suicide shifter like the one on this link,

http://books.google.com/books?id=I9...a=X&ei=uykqT-uAA-u62gWJo_n2Dg&ved=0CCkQ6AEwAQ


I have a NOS musselman 2 speed with the cable and shifter but I want one with a suicide shifter.



CASH PAID !!!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle86/picture202


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a better pic of one on a bike.  Last one I saw sold for the $2k range.  They are rare and spendy.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting ,I seen that one on the autocycle.

I figured  it would run between 1k- $1500

If anyone has one on that range let me know....


----------



## yeshoney (Feb 2, 2012)

*Here is the pic from the patent*

Hopefully I got the pic from the patent correctly.

it is a cool setup, but quite complicated as compared to the ND unit or a more modern kickback style.


----------



## catfish (Feb 2, 2012)

Good luck !!!   These are rare!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 2, 2012)

*Here Ya Go....Pricey*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Musselman-2...368?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc1960208..............................Sorry,Wrong one. I cant delete reply..........................


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a restored one and an orginal available. Either one would run $1500.00.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 2, 2012)

sm2501 said:


> I have a restored one and an orginal available. Either one would run $1500.00.







 pm sent


----------



## thebigorangecat (Oct 23, 2012)

Check the for sale section!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 23, 2012)

It would be cheaper to just download the form and send away for one.

That's what I would do.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Oct 23, 2012)

*Too Cool*

On Man...That thing is too cool. I love it!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 23, 2012)

Does anyone have the specially geared cog for this set up, in a 1/2 inch pitch, they want to part with?

If so, please let me know.


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 23, 2012)

PCHiggin said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Musselman-2...368?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc1960208..............................Sorry,Wrong one. I cant delete reply..........................




This one was listed by greens07.
Probably the same unit he's looking for the suicide shifter lever for.


----------



## linlin (Oct 24, 2012)

try this...


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 24, 2012)

*one just sold*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Late-3...675?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2c27d2db


----------



## bricycle (Oct 24, 2012)

sm2501 said:


> I have a restored one and an orginal available. Either one would run $1500.00.




Scott to the rescue!!!


----------

